# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خواهشا اگر اطلاع دارين راهنمايي کنيد

## S1non

سلام دوستاي گل امروز از يه نفر شنيدم که اگر کسي هم پدروههم مادرش کارمند علوم پزشکي باشن تو شهريه پرديس تخفيف ميدن براش ايا اين صحت داره کسي اطلاع داره!؟؟؟؟منظورم هيت علمي نيست البته

----------


## S1non

:Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## S1non

!!!!!يني هيچکس م :Yahoo (2): طلع نيست

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام دوستاي گل امروز از يه نفر شنيدم که اگر کسي هم پدروههم مادرش کارمند علوم پزشکي باشن تو شهريه پرديس تخفيف ميدن براش ايا اين صحت داره کسي اطلاع داره!؟؟؟؟منظورم هيت علمي نيست البته


سلام شب بخیر.
من مطلع نیستم دقیقا از این ولی فکر میکنم اگر پدر یا مادر شخص داخل همون دانشگاه مشغول باشن بهش تخفیف میدن نه دانشگاه دیگه ای ... البته گفتم که مطمئنم نیستم از حرفم ینی با یقین نمیگم.حالا دوستان شاید اطلاعات تخصصی و تجربی داشتن
باز برای اطلاع دقیق تر شما باید به امور دانشجویی یا امورمالی دانشگاه مراجعه کنید یا تماس بگیرید.

----------


## m.amiri

> سلام دوستاي گل امروز از يه نفر شنيدم که اگر کسي هم پدروههم مادرش کارمند علوم پزشکي باشن تو شهريه پرديس تخفيف ميدن براش ايا اين صحت داره کسي اطلاع داره!؟؟؟؟منظورم هيت علمي نيست البته


احتمالا درسته

----------


## S1non

ممنون از همه

----------

